# 1000 post FlatCat winners announced!



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi guys,

My 1,000th post snuck up on me, so with my 1,001th post I will have a giveaway!

To enter, I want a slingshot poem. Can be as simple or elaborate as you like. The giveaway will end Dec 31st.

The prize will be a black G10 FlatCat.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Um....woohooooo!!!! I'm totally in. I covet thy FlatCat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Your 1000th post is gonna benefit us the most

With a Fat Cat made of G10, I'll be the envy of all my slingin' friends

With a unique way to attach the bands, I pray if I misfire I hit my hand

Cuz a forkhit on that lovely frame, would be a low down dirty shame.

So please nobody else make a post, you all know I need that Flat Cat the most!

***Thanks for the chance, byud!! She's a beauty!***


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I shoot into the catch box, and one bounces out. It pisses me of so, I shoot harder at the towel.

On christmas day I hope to shoot with new pouches and some new loot.

I love this sport and I will never give it up, for I am MakeSlingshots who shots out back in the garden court.

"Also I'm in "

Ps; Spelling and grammar are the hardest for me so.... sorry if it's kinda off.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I would love to have that. It would be my first slingshot from someone else. it's complicated lol


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

peppermack said:


> Um....woohooooo!!!! I'm totally in. I covet thy FlatCat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pepper! you need a poem!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Carving a slingshot,

What a joy!

Some say its whittling,

Some claim its art,

And others call it craft.

Spouses shake their heads in confusion.

"Its just a child's toy," they say.

Who knows?

Maybe they're right.

Please excuse me, my dear.

I must return to my sling.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Black as night she is. 
A firm, sure grip you must have 
To hit your target.

G10 Flat Cat haiku.

I am IN!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I stretch my bands and let it fly

My ammo accelerates I understand why

Down range waits an unknowing can

The middle of its mass is where I am aiming

It is recycled aluminum it feels no pain

Soon its shape will be rearranged

I will continue on till it is torn in two

Then I will shoot the top half

I am a slinging fool.

When their is nothing left

My fun is done?

I reach into the box and hang another one


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

*Oh! What joy!*

*A simple toy.*

*An inner boy.*

*Congrats on your count.*


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

With curves so pure and black as night

no target can escape my bite.
My touch is silk with the strength of steel

there is no way to describe my feel.
I sit flat in your pocket to be plucked readily

but make no mistake I'm extremely deadly!

Be it murdering cans or vanquishing foes

my limitations nobody knows.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in!

Roses are red

my coffee is hot

Byudzai makes

a cool slingshot! :wave:


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Ok... I try
But my English is horrible

I love it
One flat cats for the slingshots's pride 
One flat cats for the times we shooting
One flat cats gotta stay alive.. .I will survive
One flat cats for the city streets 
One flat cats for the hip hop beats 
One flat cats oh I do believe 
One flat cats is all we need

I'm in? !


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Flat cat's at night that's my delight 
Flat cat's at day I am ok
No Flat cat's to lunch I am a gruntsh 
Flat cat's is missing I am so .....xxx
I am so in


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm not so good at poems but I'll give it a whirl.

Snap goes the bands 
Bang bang on the cans

Releasing this ammo
For the joy of the Wham-O

Bang bang on the cans.



I'm in!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh how I love to sling steal 
How it feels so real
When I use it to get a meal 
And how I love a sweet slingshot deal!!

I'm in! 
Congrats on the 1000 post


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Of corse I'm in!!
A love that came from child
Something that's wild
No matter what's the time
I will always have a slingshot in my pocket or on my mint!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Slingshot Guy

Target practice slingshot guy

Shoot those balls and watch them fly

See them targets and watch them fall

Soda cans , one and all

Line them neatly in a row

Shredded metal , all will go

Aces and Spades in a line

Cutting a card is really fine

Hang a match on a wire

Focus and concentration rewards with fire

treefork

I'm in


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"At night all cats are gray"

Slingshot, flat strips, tubular, leather, blessed poison
Steel balls, 7, 8, 9'75 mm, crazy, marbles, stones, blessed poison
Dianas paper, cans, caps, various objects, blessed poison
Grip, posture, focus, relaxed loose, blessed poison
Practice, practice, practice and experience, blessed poison
Tournaments, mind, peace, humility, fun !!! Blessed poison
remember; "At night all cats are gray" blessed poison

I am ........... Tao Alf

Muchas gracias Master :wave:


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm in this my rap poem

For this slingshot I go crazy

but win it it's no easy

try to write a good poem

for your 1000 post goal stolen

My english not so good

but i try what i can do?

sorry if I have write some stupid thing

but now you know that i'm in

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

A slingshooter by the name of Byudzai,

loves to practice and let ammo fly,
So he has no steel 3/8ths,

to share with his mates,
But at least there's a good reason why.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

Just saying but maybe try to do it sooner than 31st lol. like 20th? or 24th? idk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Where darkness dwells

and shadows flitter there you'll find

Black flat cat alone and bitter .

yea I'm in

LS.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Heck yeah! I'm in please!

Florida Forks


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Arnisador78 said:


> Heck yeah! I'm in please!
> 
> Florida Forks


you gotta write a poem! (you and peppermack!)


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Spring forward, like elastic!

keep a fit pace.

steel balls in pocket,

chill breeze on face.

Search for a target

some s*** to knock 'round

I'm ready,

I found it!

So many objects to pound! :what:

Second finger entwined,

'round a dainty slim waist.

first and last pressed firmly.....in just the right place :naughty:

eyes dart quickly

....from can

to bell....

....then socket

shiny spheres fly forward,

with velocity like rockets

One crunch,

One clang,

and a definite RING!!!!!!

smashing refuse via slingshots is a wonderful thing.

Merry Christmas everybody....go shoot something and be happy.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh slingshots,
How do I love thee.
Thy bands glisten in the sun,
You provide hours of fun.
You are simple, yet complex.
Send thy ammo down range
And may my aim be true.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I seem to have a strange condition..
My wife says I have a Slingshot addiction..I can't look at a tree without seeing a frame..I only have a few but they all have names..constantly looking for materials that are new to me..always digging through the trash for brightly colored HDPE..I always have one hanging around, like a monkey..
I guess my wife is right.. I AM a slingshot junkie. .
Thanks.. & Merry Christmas..


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> I seem to have a strange condition..
> My wife says I have a Slingshot addiction..I can't look at a tree without seeing a frame..I only have a few but they all have names..constantly looking for materials that are new to me..always digging through the trash for brightly colored HDPE..I always have one hanging around, like a monkey..
> I guess my wife is right.. I AM a slingshot junkie. .
> Thanks.. & Merry Christmas..


forgot to tell you I'm in..


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...you've been doing giveaways since you started here, ma! It'd be something different to see you charge for one 
Congrats on the milestone, bud! That's a gem of a sling...since I've already been on the recieving end of your skill & generosity, I'm NOT in, but if you don't mind, I'd still like to play along...give me a bit, & I'll jam with y'all...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

"Watch, boy..."
Not coy, with "...know this is no toy"
As pebble meets metal and...PING!
That tell-tale trebble
Grandpa's wisdom I imbibed
Thirty years now time has scribed
& it is I from 'on high' bestowing form 
& hunter's eye
With gorgeous piece from a good guy 
(Byuzai!)
My child, she feigns a sigh from long lessons;
Suns near nigh
But I know the message she did take...
...I could tell...
Even without that sweet, sweet birthday cake


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Cheers bro


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Tentacle Toast said:


> "Watch, boy..."
> Not coy, with "...know this is no toy"
> As pebble meets metal and...PING!
> That tell-tale trebble
> ...


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I walk thru a wood
Slingshot in hand
Dankung, latex, linatex
How should I band?
I hear a noise
Is it from a far,
Too my be still beating heart
Ammo was left in the car!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great contest! Good luck to all.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Slingshots are just so much fun 
That's why I own them by the ton
I'd be happier than a fat rat 
If I owned a flatcat.

Am I in


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Breathe, draw, release - smack.*

*Load it again, continue the attack.*

*The rubber is twangin', the ammo is zangin',*

*sometimes I think, it's gooder than bangin'.*

*The catcher is hurtin', so is the can,*

*such is the life of an urban hooligan.*

*I won't shoot pets or kids or glass,*

*but if your name is aluminum,*

*I'll murder your a$$.*

*For sure I'm in, that's one fine frame,*

*but if I don't win, I've enjoyed the game.*

*But poems are written by fools I fear,*

*so for anymore rhymin' I'll need more beer.*

:drinkup:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I walk in the night

With the moon in my sight.

I stop to rest under a tree

Thinking of what I could see.

I hold the slingshot in my hand

And in the dark, I try to understand.

The meaning of shooting is what I am seeking

And the wind

An answer is bringing.

Happiness and joy make the pouch their home;

I will take you with me, slingshot, wherever I roam.

Volp

I am in


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Flat as a Cat
Disgrace to proclaim
Such outrage to say
Cats are splendor in aim
FlatCats are made to slay

Thnnks for the chance!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

The best of all the Ss poems:


----------



## qnpfs (Nov 25, 2015)

Steel Ball in a pouch
Pull it back and let it rip
This I think is fun


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

i'd injured my back, so golf was a no-go.

i was looking for something to maintain my mojo.

then i happened upon the Slingshot Forum-

a wonderful website with delightful decorum.

there i learned about bands and pouches and forks.

i saw chalices, predators, snipers and torques.

i whittled a slingshot from a branch in my yard,

inside a half-hour i cut my first card!

i had a natural draw and an instinctive aim,

so i practiced and practiced, to step up my game.

the house needed paint and the grass was too deep,

but i couldn't stop shooting until i fell asleep...

a forum member named Byudzai, who i like the most, 

proffered a flat cat for his 1000th post!

it was shiny and compact and made of G10.

he said, "write me a poem, and make this slingshot your friend."

i sat down at my desk and got busy rhyming.

i paid careful attention to verbiage and timing.

the hours elapsed, i was finally done.

i submitted the poem. i can't believe that i won!

the day it arrived i just started shooting.

soon neighbors came 'round and commenced with the rooting.

they hollered " CornDawg compete! with that skill you can't lose!"

so i packed up the flat cat and looked for tournament news.

i found an event, on the east coast it was.

all the champions would be there, at least that was the buzz.

i entered the contest, amid the din and the roar,

and when it was over, i had the best score!

Ray Bazonski was shocked, Nathan Masters was reeling,

Bill Hays bowed his head, i had to stop him from kneeling.

All the lads clapped their hands, all the lasses were fawning.

i reached for the trophy and then woke-up, yawning.

my conquest it seems, was merely a dream.

but that flat cat still looks good on the screen.

the ambition now, to make it come true-

at this point, dear Byudzai, it's all up to you...


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Stripping and pealing
Little do we know what the out come might be
Inner child laughs with glee
Nibbling away the layers 
Getting to that place between nature and satisfaction 
Sanding down the roughness
Holding a since of self in ones hands 
Over the top and it all falls down
To tomorrow we will wait to play
Sleep tight my little slingshot for your day

In!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Rooty toot toot I really don't give a woot

for it is the flat Kat I real want to shoot..

~AKAOldmiser

Ps I am not in~ But just wanted to chime in with a cute poem

BTW contgrats on your 1000 posts & your contest


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

A poem by Karl Shakespeare:

Oh G10 Flatcat how I love thee,
Your graceful lines and sensuous curves send a shiver through my very soul.

In my hands we would be one, shooter and sling a cohesive projectile launching being, in harmony with the very universe.

Come to me my love, come to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Love to sling the marbles N paint balls to make a splat. I'd be pleased to shoot some steel with a g10 Flatcat. If I don't get your g10 then my Dankung might have to do. If its not the Dankung then I'll be pulling other tubes. Pulling other tubes I'll be pulling other tubes if I don't get your Flatcat I'll be pulling other tubes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

Within these woods
there must be something.
I look and sure
there on the floor of the glade
a fork just calling to be made into
a pickle? or an over the top?
so I stop, and with my saw my prize,
and home to shape and sand and band
and in my hand my friend.
to my lip my thumb.
the silver world in orbit
takes its path to end.
its done.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

quarterinmynose said:


> Spring forward, like elastic!
> keep a fit pace.
> 
> steel balls in pocket,
> ...


I'm making a song oughta that! Look out.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sangit Brah!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

You guys are so much fun. Here's the running so far:

peppermack
devils son in law
MakeSlingshots
bigdh2000
Metropolicity
Can-Opener
flipgun
monkeyboab
rockslinger
Widget
leon13
ImEggscellent85
shew97
slingshooterPT
treefork
alfshooter
grappo73
JediMike
lunasling
quarterinmynose
JTslinger
StretchandEat
Tentacle Toast
Vly62
tyrone8511
Mr. Monkeynipples
Volp
JohnKrakatoa
Peter Recuas
qnpfs
CornDawg
PorkChopSling
Happy Camper
twang


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

I would like to participate I would like to express many things I would be like Dante and Shakespeare To have your slingshot But ..... I can use at most Google Translate :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, I wanna try. Great contest.

Every Shot 
(A haiku by SF)

Find, focus, align...
...Bands touch face, watch it sailing...
I AM BUTTERFLY!!!!!

Good luck everyone!! Thanks for the chance Byudzai!


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Congratulations on the 1000th post, and on bringing your goal to fruition 

Fun contest! and thank you for the chance! Not sure if this will qualify..

Tis a mind game

from grip to eye to release

the complex simplicity does not cease

and I love it all the same.


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

Over the top or through the forks
At bullseyes do we aim.
The bands show the way to the target display
In our challenging shooting game.

(I'm in)
BrotherDave


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm in.

With homage to one of my favorites at this time of year, The Grinch Who Stole Christmas, I created this poem:

You might want to listen here first to get the rhythm:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x166ij_your-a-mean-one-mr-grinch_music

*THE FLATCAT THEME SONG*

You're a mean one, Mr. FlatCat
You're as stable as a rock,
You're as lithe as a viper, you're a steely-eyed hawk, Mr. FlatCat,
You're a catapult that makes my heart tick-tock.

You're a monster, Mr. FlatCat,
You've got heart and you've got soul,
Your G-10 is black as midnight, you're a wicked lump of coal, Mr. FlatCat,

You could nail a nickel at the top of a thirty-nine-and-a-half meter flagpole!

You're a paradox, Mr. FlatCat,
You have sinister in spades,
But you're so tempting and sweet like marmalade, Mr. Flatcat,
If I had to describe how cool you are, well, it's like a switchblade in shades!

You're one mo-fo beanshooter, Mr. FlatCat,
You're cuter than hooters,
You're an omnipotent supercomputer and one sharpshooter
The three words that best describe you are as follows, and I quote,
"Plink, Plank, Plunk"!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

A memory from Swamp Stomp:

Hanging with the boys

Our balls in hand

Shooting the breeze

Walking the land

A squirrel did run

He could not hide

He bit the dust

He done died


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Sherman said:


> I'm in.
> 
> With homage to one of my favorites at this time of year, The Grinch Who Stole Christmas, I created this poem:


Unbelievable man. Absolutely wonderful. Thank you!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I gotta get in on this, 
a chance at a flatcat,
no one should miss.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

A limerick. Brought to you by the YSYEO conservatory.

There once was a man from St. Louis
Who brought his slingshots to woo us
Twin tubes per side 
In pockets to hide
That shiz is the biz you can't fool us

I'm in, and you're welcome.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow - just took the time to read all of these. They are all great. Excellent contest idea -- but the I don't envy the judges. Now when someone compiles the coffee table slingshot book it can have poems along with photos.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay we have everyone here in the running now:

peppermack
devils son in law
MakeSlingshots
bigdh2000
Metropolicity
Can-Opener
flipgun
monkeyboab
rockslinger
Widget
leon13
ImEggscellent85
shew97
slingshooterPT
treefork
alfshooter
grappo73
JediMike
lunasling
quarterinmynose
JTslinger
StretchandEat
Tentacle Toast
Vly62
tyrone8511
Mr. Monkeynipples
Volp
JohnKrakatoa
Peter Recuas
qnpfs
CornDawg
PorkChopSling
Happy Camper
twang
slingshotnew
SmilingFury
Firefly
BrotherDave
Sherman
toolmantf99
Beanflip
you'llshootyereyeout

More more!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

when will they win?


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

31st omg that going to be big is there 1 2 3 or just 1st?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

MakeSlingshots said:


> 31st omg that going to be big is there 1 2 3 or just 1st?


One random drawing for sure; there are so many good poems I'd be hard pressed to give prizes based on favorites but I may have to try.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

I have just spent the last 25 minutes reading this thread and I got to say I'm impressed. A brilliant idea Byudzai to see the verbal talent of the forum members but again a true testament to how many people love this shooter. I'm lucky enough to soon be the owner of one of these awesome slingshots so I'm not in but I do want to say congrats on the milestone and bravo to all of you who have entered. A pleasure to read this thread.
Good luck to one and all and thanks again Alex.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> I have just spent the last 25 minutes reading this thread and I got to say I'm impressed. A brilliant idea Byudzai to see the verbal talent of the forum members but again a true testament to how many people love this shooter. I'm lucky enough to soon be the owner of one of these awesome slingshots so I'm not in but I do want to say congrats on the milestone and bravo to all of you who have entered. A pleasure to read this thread.
> Good luck to one and all and thanks again Alex.


Hah, yeah man, I really didn't mean for this to be an "Ode to the FlatCat" thread, but I sure appreciate all the warm words.

So we have 42 poets so far. Have we maxed out the literary fountain? I hope not... few more days!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

To long has it been

It has been far to long

for a fork hit you see

I used to take them off

with a simple bb

I'd pull back to anchor

and let my ammo sail

for far to many times

my aiming would fail

it flew fast

it flew straight

it flew proud and true

right into a fork

or my hand

for a bruise

But I can say this at last

my fork hits are through

let me have this slingshot

and I'll prove it to you

Thanks!!!

NoobShooter

I Am In!! Thanks Byudzai


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

He gave it his best
Would not let it rest
Through thick and through thin
We know where he's been

Though I'm not a great shot
In the world of slingshot 
That guy named Byudzai
Sure hit the bullseye

If flat cat be mine
It would be divine
T'would bring me great cheer
And a Happy New Year

I'm in.

NB: Giving birth to the flat cat was was evidently not easy. Yet you carried the project through with no compromise.
Thank you for sharing the experience Alex. That kind of perseverance always inspires.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Your slingshot is lookin really hot

and I am sure it shoots slick as snot

I am sure I'll win ....or maybe not!

I am sure it's rigged and I will lose.

Lots of folks have penned a poem

in hopes of taking that beauty home.

Many wrote better than me....I GIVE UP, I SHALL NOT WIN, AT LEAST , PERHAPS, I WILL MAKE YOU GRIN......and that's no sin!

Oh well, another post closed to 1000 for me......I hope to get there by 2023.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Almost the last day to enter! Bring it!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm too new to enter, but wanted to commend you on your generosity .

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

brucered said:


> I'm too new to enter, but wanted to commend you on your generosity .
> 
> All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


Go for it man! Slingshot poem gets you in! If you're not familiar with the slingshot or side-shooting style, take a look at my website in my signature thingy below.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

brucered said:


> I'm too new to enter, but wanted to commend you on your generosity .
> All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


Do it baby, DO IT!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Like I said in the post I am not in..But let me tell you that is one sweet Flat Kat...very well made..nice concept of no ties

I was glad of Alex to let me be a tester of the Flat Kat...It is all hes claim's this shooter to be..So who every win's the Flat Kat

you are going to love it...For my self I just can not shoot side ways..oh I tried & tried & tried..so Alex I do thank you as a tester for the Flat Kat

some of you are may be wondering where is that Flat Kat I tested...I have passed it onward to a friend in the UK

Great Product Alex ..I wish you well........

OM


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Byudzai said:


> Go for it man! Slingshot poem gets you in! If you're not familiar with the slingshot or side-shooting style, take a look at my website in my signature thingy below.


I'll have a look. In the end, it's too pretty to not enter.



Tentacle Toast said:


> Do it baby, DO IT!


OK, I'll take a stab at it. I'm not up on all the terminology and lingo, so opted to rework a verse and the chorus one of my favorite PJ songs...so you have to read/sing this one to the beat of "Spin the Black Circle".

See this marble,
Oh, see my hand.
Pull, pull, pulling it back,
Oh so slowly.
In my sight,
I take the shot.
Hits the mark,
What to shoot next.

Sling sling,
Sling the slingshot.
Sling sling,
Sling the slingshot, sling the slingshot.
Sling sling,
Sling the slingshot.
Whoa.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

Today is the last day?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

It is!


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh, the suspense....


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What time are we going to know because I'm anxious.. I want it badly


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Pretty much soon as i sleep off the hangover...


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Start back drinking.. "hair of the dog" always works for me. .


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I can't wait why don't you ancouce at midnight?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah like about noon on New Years day..would be my guess..Good luck People May use a random generator to pick a number

OM


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Waiting Is.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Can5lt


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Can't even enjoy the count down. . Cut us/me some slack.. and give us a wjnner.. and loser..
Thanks


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So over hear it's dun happy new year 
And the winner is .......?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay so I'm in Nashville at the moment and would really like to print out all the entrants and cut them up and have a legit lotto-style name pull, but i won't have a printer till Sunday, so the suspense will wait just a couple more days and then we'll do it right.

Happy New year!!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

ok


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...you lack paper & pen? LoL....you're too used to that cutting edge workshop of yours


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Grab me a bottle of Green Label when you're down there, yes?

...or at least one for yourself & drink it for me...


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

He can't pick a winner...
For the man has no printer...
So he keeps us at bay...
Till he gets back on Sunday...

Be patient guys, this is a generous freebie.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

he gets a pass on such a special date-

we know that good things come to those who wait...

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BYUDZAI! :banana:*


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Byudzai,s dog is a sloppy eater...

so says Grandpa Peter

Hope you are quick to pick a winner...

time is running out on my parking meter.

The cop is coming, I have to run

a ticket on New Years would not be fun.

I am sorry sir, I don't have a dime

and that is why I ran out of time.

If I win this slingshot beauty I'll let you shoot it...

when you're off duty.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Happy New Year!! 
We wait in anticipation 
Sunday can't come sooner 
But this shooter, so shiny and new
Someone will be happy, and the rest will cry


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Al the best to you wish you a great day
Cheers


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I know that poems are fun to write..
But didn't the deadline end last night?
Happy birthday to ya


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qnpfs (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Watchboy spawned hordes of wordsmiths*

*who whine and stress and bray,*

*cuz the drawing's postponed, the prize is delayed*

*so go out and play in the snow drifts.*

*The girly men doth protest too much,*

*it's really kinda creepy.*

*They forget so soon, just a dam shame,*

*that it all began as a freebie.*

*The man has a hangover, cut him some slack,*

*he'll make it right when he gets off his back.*

*So birfday greetings from this poem are born, *

*to the forum's most generous Capricorn. *


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ditto ! B !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Patience is a virtue not owned by many 
Only when you pause do you see things for how they truly are,
Only when you wait can you allow the universe to guide you to where you need to be,
Only with time can you heal and grow,
Be patient for it is a virtue worth owning.

CL


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

There was a plinker from Nantucket........

:naughty:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

devils son in law said:


> There was a plinker from Nantucket........
> 
> :naughty:


He put all his balls in a bucket !


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hahaha i LOVE you guys, thank you for birthday wishes! Heading off to see the Jack Daniels distillery today and then home; if we get in early enough I'll get the winners posted!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

lunasling said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > There was a plinker from Nantucket........
> ...


To slingshot restrictions he said suck it


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

"Heading off to see the Jack Daniels distillery today and then home"

I dont think soooooooo  
have fun


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

treefork said:


> lunasling said:
> 
> 
> > devils son in law said:
> ...


Then the police chief showed up


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Then he flip his third finger and said &*#× it !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Byudzai!!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

OKAY so, first off, thank you all for the kind birthday wishes and patience as I got myself collected after a truly crazy NYE trip.

I am so impressed with so many of the poems written for this thread that I struggled around and around in circles about how to award the winning prize. I can't pick one poem and imply that so many others aren't wonderful. I can't pick all 40-some poems because I don't have that many FlatCats! I did say at the beginning that any size/type of poem would get you entered, so in the end I think it's most fair to do a random drawing. BUT, since SO many people entered with such effort, the least I can do is give away three FlatCats to at least give a little more credit that's due.

I meant to get a big clear ball and hook up my air compressor and do legit lotto style but... it's Sunday afternoon and many tasks are calling and you guys deserve an answer on this, SOOOOOOOOOO, without further ado, here's the drawing:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

If you guys will PM me your mailing addresses I'll get packages put together for you.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

That was super cool! Lots of fun with that Give away!!! Thanks for the chance Alex!!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Hot Diggity! Thank You very much. This was a great idea and a lot of fun. Byudzai, I look forward to shooting this fine example of your craftsmanship; it will be my first G-10 slingshot. You've made my day-

-CornDawg

PS I hope the flooding spared you...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

What an awesome giveaway and the recorded drawing was an extra touch of class.

Congrats everyone and well played @Byudzai

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats to the winner's ~~~~~What a nice give away....Thanks Alex for having it..Oh I for got to wish you a Happy Birth day..But knowing it was great

Corn Dawg Brother Dave Volp are the winner's.....In joy the Flat Kat it is well worth the wait....

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats to the winners and to Alex for putting this together! Looking forward to Volp's first FlatCat video.


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners! and Happy birthday, Alex!! Thank you for the awesome contest


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

That was a nice give away! Thanks for the chance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qnpfs (Nov 25, 2015)

Congratulations, thank you Alex.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Congratulations you guys! You're going to love your FlatCat. Got mine just before Christmas and I just keep reaching for it.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! I never won anything before! :looney: :looney: :looney:

Thanks a lot Byudzai for the opportunity!!! I have to start thinking about a great video........

Christmas is not over

I can't believe it

Take care

Volp


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Congratulation to the winners!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

gz to winners u deserve it.


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

This is awesome! Really looking forward to this one - love that attachment. Thanks so much for the opportunity.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats winners!! Poor Byud may end up with carpel tunnel after that drawing!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Thanx for a delightful contest and once again, Happy Birthday! *


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners.. I think this was an awesome and generous contest..thanks for letting me play


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good on all of the winners and thanx for the chance!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats to the winners. Happy birthday and thanks for an excellent thread Alex.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners. Great contest.......


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations guys!

Happy Birthday Man!, and thanks for doing such a generous giveaway.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Congrats to the three winner... A second Xmas for you ????


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congratulation to the winners 
What a cool game thanks again
Cheers


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Congratulations folks, you are going to love your Flatcat when it arrives  Happy belated Birthday Alex I hope you had a good one.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This was a really good giveaway . It generated lots of fun and participation . People were always checking in on this one . Very generous to give away three fine shooters . I was really crossing my fingers on this one . I'm very happy for the winners . Congratulations ! Everybody won something here .

Thanks Byudzai !


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Congrats to the winners and thanks for chance Alex


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Quality giveaway, quality slingshots, quality poems... Byudzai, you are truly a man of quality. Great fun, thank you man.

Be well,
SF


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners!! Also Happy birthday!! Thank you for the awesome contest


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations and Happy B-Day! This thread is an exciting read! Thank You Alex for the idea!


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Excellent form sir, these sorts of things are part of the fun that makes this forum what it is.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:Thank you !!!!! , Excellent competition and generosity :wave:

Congratulations to the winners :king:


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

The FlatCat arrived three days ago in a jet-black velveteen bag. Classy...

I took my time loosening the draw-tie, savoring the anticipation, and then slowly withdrew the slingshot.

The tubular band set was mounted and expertly wrapped around the fork section, presenting a tidy package, and featuring a Rayshot pouch. Interestingly the tubes were 7 inches active- my preference. Byudzai's attachment method is renown.

I then reached back into the bag to find the handle section. The bag was empty!

Fifteen minutes of intense research later I determined that the fork section with the little hole underneath did indeed comprise the entirety of the slingshot. I developed a sad. I tried every grip short of duct tape, and just couldn't get comfy with it. My hands are Ogres. I shot about 20 rounds of 3/8 with fairly spastic results, and band slapped my support thumb on 4 occasions. So ended day one...

On day two I found Byudzai's video on how to shoot the FlatCat. I watched it twice and paid careful attention to the grip tutorial. Afterward, I put sixty rounds of 3/8 downrange with no thumb slap and improved accuracy. Learning support thumb is awkward for a dedicated pincher, but I pressed on...

This morning I picked up the FlatCat and if I'm lyin' I'm dyin,' it felt as solid as a rock. My pinky instantly found it's spot, the middle two fingers were positively engaged, and my forefinger and thumb reacted as if I'd always shot this way. Byudzai mentions in his video that there exists a learning curve with this frame; I'd like to emphasize that point. Don't disregard this frame if you have large hands. I almost did, and twenty minutes ago I had 14 consecutive hits on a green bean can at 33 feet! Patience pays...

I suspect FlatCat and CornDawg will get along famously. Thanks again Byudzai, I learn something new everyday.


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

I also received my FlatCat prize a couple of days ago. It came in a black velvet pouch as CornDog noted, and boy was I excited. It got a lot of fondling , but I was too busy to shoot it until yesterday.

First about the frame: I'd never handled G-10 before. Wow! It feels almost metallic; very dense and heavy for the volume. I can see why it's considered indestructible. The rounding and smoothing of the frame was perfect, especially the holes for the tubes which I imagine will reduce wear and increase longevity in this vulnerable area.

I usually shoot thumb support and this frame works really well with that grip. My hands are smaller and I can't hold it in a pinch grip, but I don't think that's the intent and it's not my preferred hold anyhow. I've also never shot a frame with a pinky hole. It takes a little getting used to, but I'm finding it increases stability and a repeatable hold as I continue to adapt to it.

The FlatCat came banded with doubled 2040s and a Supersure pouch. I like a softer pouch, so I changed it to 'roo. (I didn't know the Supersures were now laminated with fabric on the ammo side? I found it too slippery as well as too stiff.) I shorted the slack length a little to about 6 1/4" to get 500% + with my 32" draw. This worked well with 7/16" steel, but was overbanded for 3/8". I tried some 1632s with 3/8" steel and they worked great - no creep with the smaller tubes and these attachment slots.

That of course is the genius of this frame: the attachment. If you shoot looped tubes, just throw away your band jig and get this frame. A quick lark's head at the pouch, then the tubes attach to the frame in seconds; never tie a constrictor knot again!

Byudzai has come up with a unique design and it's executed very well in this G-10 model.

Finally, as everyone has said, this was a really generous giveaway, and I'm really lucky to have been one of the winners. I don't have a lot of posts, so I'm not eligible for a lot of the contests. Of course, I'm not a poet either, but at least I had a chance with this one :rofl: .


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reviews and feedback guys, I thrive on people shooting this frame and letting me know what they think. It's hard as the builder to keep a clear perspective, like trying to edit your own writing. Glad to hear that, after some getting-to-know-you time, it seems to be giving you the same stability and accuracy that I enjoy about it.

The side holes and other inner contact points at the attachment get a lot of polishing. Getting that right was critical and a big hurdle in developing this design. Almost gave up at one point!

Cheers, and safe shooting. -a


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

hot dang, had I known bout dis, I would have got on board a few years back 

Whata prize, an da poems are a treat to read.

Great idea there sir for the offering !!


----------

